# Ainge Drops the ball!



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

Simply put, Randy Foye and Brandon Roy are going to be stars in the league and you traded the opurtunity to grab one of the 2 to pick Telfair?

This will go down as just as bad to the Hawks passing on Paul for M.Williams.

Having B. Roy and Green in your backcourt would be some kind of scary tandem


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

BaLL_HoG said:


> Simply put, Randy Foye and Brandon Roy are going to be stars in the league and you traded the opurtunity to grab one of the 2 to pick Telfair?
> 
> This will go down as just as bad to the Hawks passing on Paul for M.Williams.
> 
> Having B. Roy and Green in your backcourt would be some kind of scary tandem




it wasnt telfair for the #7...it was telfair and ratliff and a 2nd rounder for the number 7 raef and dickau...we got rid of the bums in raef and dickau and got the pg we needed...we dont need a foye-type or roy-type....we needed a pg and out of all the pgs in this yrs draft telfair would have easily been the best....so it was a good trade


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Is it just me or are random people coming here every week to say Danny messed up by giving away number seven? (And saving us 12 million off the cap hell in the process...)

It's been a month already.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

It isn't you....The funny thing is I think that was one of his better trades. 
I had a pang when I realized we could have had Roy, I think he's more NBA ready than most draftee's, but how do you argue with the salaries he dumped and what he got in return?? 
Telfair is going to do fine!
(If we don't trade him anyway)


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Getting rid of Raef and his monster contract was mastery plain and simple, can't ever argue with that.


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

cgcatsfan said:


> It isn't you....The funny thing is I think that was one of his better trades.
> I had a pang when I realized we could have had Roy, I think he's more NBA ready than most draftee's, but how do you argue with the salaries he dskeped and what he got in return??
> Telfair is going to do fine!
> (If we don't trade him anyway)


Telfair is prolly one of the most overrated basketball players in the entire NBA and you guys will have the priviledge of seeing this first hand next year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

On purely a talent level the deal doesn't favour Boston (the odds of Telfair being better than Roy are slim), but the Celtics have to begin to undo the shortsighted payroll decisions they've made during the Oscar Grouchback regime. That meant trading away a top 10 pick to shave a year off the Lafrentz contract. Telfair was a PR throw in, Nate McMillan didn't want him so Portland offered him as sweetenr, and Boston took him to justify the trade (i.e. "We aren't correcting a mistake that we made in order to make an extra ten large in luxury tax rebates, we were trading for a player we really wanted!"). But they had to make that deal given the presence of Pierce & Szczerbiak on the roster. My guess is that Telfair is destined to be sweetener for the next trade.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

BaLL_HoG said:


> Telfair is prolly one of the most overrated basketball players in the entire NBA and you guys will have the priviledge of seeing this first hand next year.


The trade wasn't for Telfair, we may not even keep him, it was to dump Raef and get another peice to possibly land AI


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

whiterhino said:


> The trade wasn't for Telfair, we may not even keep him, it was to dump Raef and get another peice to possibly land AI


You dont pass on a talent like Roy, just to dump salary.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Nice to people getting Danny's back! 

And the move was not just to dump salary. But that was very nice as well


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BaLL_HoG said:


> You dont pass on a talent like Roy, just to dump salary.


They didn't have a choice. Taking Roy would likely have cost them either Jefferson or Perkins in the long term, and Roy isn't good enough for Boston to risk a luxury tax wallop in 2008-09. He's nice, but, frankly, not a great player. Foye would be a different matter, but if Boston, Minnesota, and Portland hadn't worked out the deal then the T'wolves would have taken Foye outright. So the choice was Gay, Roy, or escape the last year of Lafrentz. They really didn't have a choice in the matter.


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

what makes you think Roy will be so good?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Nice to people getting Danny's back!




only because he dumped 2 of the biggest reasons we were on his back in the first place :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> only because he dumped 2 of the biggest reasons we were on his back in the first place :biggrin:


the 2 time he traded Walker?


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Telfair is going to be really good for the Celtics. He is exactly what they need and the Celtics are exactly what Telfair needs.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

BaLL_HoG said:


> Telfair is prolly one of the most overrated basketball players in the entire NBA and you guys will have the priviledge of seeing this first hand next year.


We probably won't have the privilege, either way, he's not a bust. As others have stated, we will most likely trade him anyway.
Nobody here thinks Bassy is god. He is a decent point guard, which we could use. 

Let's also remember that the deal with the Blazers was done *before * picks started being selected. Danny then PICKED Foye (for the Blazers) They then traded for Roy who was actually picked 6th, before Danny could have gotten him in any case. So Roy was never an option. (And of the two, I'd strongly have preferred Roy).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

cgcatsfan said:


> We probably won't have the privilege, either way, he's not a bust. As others have stated, we will most likely trade him anyway.
> Nobody here thinks Bassy is god. He is a decent point guard, which we could use.
> 
> Let's also remember that the deal with the Blazers was done *before * picks started being selected. Danny then PICKED Foye (for the Blazers) They then traded for Roy who was actually picked 6th, before Danny could have gotten him in any case. So Roy was never an option. (And of the two, I'd strongly have preferred Roy).


Roy was definitely an option. Minnesota only selected Roy to handcuff Portland into trading them cash. If Boston kept the seventh pick, Minny would've taken Foye.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Premier said:


> Roy was definitely an option. Minnesota only selected Roy to handcuff Portland into trading them cash. If Boston kept the seventh pick, Minny would've taken Foye.


You're wrong. Minnesota took Roy to make a deal with Houston and Portland broke it up by selecting Foye. Which than lead to Gay ending up in Memphis.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> You're wrong. Minnesota took Roy to make a deal with Houston and Portland broke it up by selecting Foye. Which than lead to Gay ending up in Memphis.


Okay. Still, Minnesota would not have taken Roy, knowing Boston had the pick with Foye available.


----------



## gruntbygod (Jun 21, 2006)

One thing people dont realize about Telfair is that he has the "talent" to be a primetime PG, people call him a bust, but he is a true PG that came strait out of HS, if you look at his #'s they really arent that bad considering that. I was actualy happy we made that deal, and I for one hope we keep him


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

gruntbygod said:


> One thing people dont realize about Telfair is that he has the "talent" to be a primetime PG, people call him a bust, but he is a true PG that came strait out of HS, if you look at his #'s they really arent that bad considering that. *I was actualy happy we made that deal, and I for one hope we keep him*


Make that two.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

gruntbygod said:


> One thing people dont realize about Telfair is that he has the "talent" to be a primetime PG, people call him a bust, but he is a true PG that came strait out of HS, if you look at his #'s they really arent that bad considering that. I was actualy happy we made that deal, and I for one hope we keep him


Al and Green don't? Or do they also have the "talent" to be primetime players at their positions?

I swear, every year...


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, they do. And I like Telfair. I was sure Danny just got him to trade for Iverson, but it looks like that's off the table as of this AM. 
It's going to be an interesting year. I think we will do better than last year.
It will interesting to see which youngsters are around to be part of it.


----------



## gruntbygod (Jun 21, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> Al and Green don't? Or do they also have the "talent" to be primetime players at their positions?
> 
> I swear, every year...


Im not saying they dont. What I was trying to say that IMO Telfair has been written off to soon. I think people expect too much, too soon out the players straight from HS nowadays ( thank you Lebron, Amare). I think Al fits into that catagory too. Green on the other hand I think did more than people actually thought he would his rookie year.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ainge ****ed up. i totally agree. Ratliff is being paid almost as much Raef, and can't a mid-range, let alone a 3, for his life, Telfair and Dickau are both stiffs, and as a bonus let's give away that #7 pick which would have been Foye or Roy. And if Ainge really didn't want either he could've at least packaged them in a trade for another star (A.I., Marion, KG, whatever) that would help Pierce right now so he doesn't have to rot in Boston during the new contract, missing or just barely making the playoffs year after year. Or just hold to Roy or Foye and watch them be better players than Telfair.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> Ainge ****ed up.


no he did not.



> i totally agree.


I don't.




> Ratliff is being paid almost as much Raef, and can't a mid-range, let alone a 3, for his life,


But one year less. One huge year in terms of signing one of our young guys. Do you want Raef for another year or for example the ability to sign West? Also Ratliff is a shot blocker and a rebounder. That is more valuable to us than a perimeter big man with dimishing perimeter ability.



> Telfair and Dickau are both stiffs,


Dickau is not on the Celtics. Telfair is FAR from a stiff.




> and as a bonus let's give away that #7 pick which would have been Foye or Roy.


This will never die. We were not getting Foye - Minn would have taken him. We would not of had Roy either and we are better off with Telfair.



> And if Ainge really didn't want either he could've at least packaged them in a trade for another star (A.I., Marion, KG, whatever) that would help Pierce right now so he doesn't have to rot in Boston during the new contract, missing or just barely making the playoffs year after year.


Again Ainge did not have the option for Foye or Roy.



> Or just hold to Roy or Foye and watch them be better players than Telfair.


See above. Again.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Causeway said:


> no he did not.


He kinda did.




> I don't


But I do






> But one year less. One huge year in terms of signing one of our young guys. Do you want Raef for another year or for example the ability to sign West? Also Ratliff is a shot blocker and a rebounder. That is more valuable to us than a perimeter big man with dimishing perimeter ability.


Ratliff for his size is a pretty bad rebounder. If worst comes to worst just release Raef in a couple of years. 




> Dickau is not on the Celtics.


But was a stiff when he was here. So we traded stiff for stiff.



> Telfair is FAR from a stiff.


Telfair is a better passer than Dickau but is a bad shooter. Regardless Telfair still sucks. 




> This will never die. We were not getting Foye - Minn would have taken him. We would not of had Roy either and we are better off with Telfair.


OK if they aren't on the board then we can get either Tyrus Thomas, Andrea Bargnani, LaMarcus Aldridge, Adam Morrison, or Shelden Williams. Teams would be lining up to acquire that ****. 




> Again Ainge did not have the option for Foye or Roy.


See above


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> Ratliff for his size is a pretty bad rebounder. If worst comes to worst just release Raef in a couple of years.


He's at least as good a rebounder as Raef. And he's a better shot blocker. And the extra year is huge. Huge.



> But was a stiff when he was here. So we traded stiff for stiff.


Have you watch Telfair play? If you have and still think he is a stiff then I don't know what to say.



> Telfair is a better passer than Dickau but is a bad shooter. Regardless Telfair still sucks.


ok. sure he sucks.




> OK if they aren't on the board then we can get either Tyrus Thomas, Andrea Bargnani, LaMarcus Aldridge, Adam Morrison, or Shelden Williams. Teams would be lining up to acquire that ****.


sort of a stretch. Either way we needed a PG and regardless of your opinion Telfair is better than any PG that went in the draft.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> Ratliff is being paid almost as much Raef, and can't a mid-range, let alone a 3, for his life


So you basically want Blount back? Haven't you learned?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Xtaz please don't complain about Ainges moves 1 month after they have happened, it is annoying. Go root for the other 29 NBA teams in your sig.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

What the... said:


> Again Ainge did not have the option for Foye or Roy.


Who was stupid enough to post that? It should be obvious that if both players were available at six, at least _one_ of them had to be there at seven. Unless McHale sent up a card marked _Brandy Froye_ and the commish let him have both players.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

It is also funny how people fail to see that Rudy Gay is the best player in this draft. And somehow think Roy or Foye are better than him, McHale and Nash also made a big mistake.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

We got the player Danny wanted in Telfair. We got rid of Raef and Dickau. We got Rondo. That's a great draft in my opinion. I guess we could of had Roy. I am not sad we made the moves we did instead. 

Ehmunro good to see you are back calling people stupid etc. It adds a lot to this board. I am sure you are upset to see Raef and Dickau gone. Two less white players for you to call ****** etc.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> You're wrong. Minnesota took Roy to make a deal with Houston and Portland broke it up by selecting Foye. Which than lead to Gay ending up in Memphis.


...


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Ratliff for Raef is a great swap. Not only is it the extra year as Causeway has pointed out (although that is huge). Raef is a Center but rarely did the things a C was supposed to do. Whats the point in having a Center that camps on the perimeter all day? Ratliff is someone who can at least block some shots like a center is supposed to. Perk can learn more from Ratliff than he can from Raef. 

And even though Raef is paid a ridiculous amount of money for the little things he does, he still found the time to whinge and critisize the coaching staff because he was benched (and rightly so). Who does he think he is?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

gruntbygod said:


> Im not saying they dont. What I was trying to say that IMO Telfair has been written off to soon. I think people expect too much, too soon out the players straight from HS nowadays ( thank you Lebron, Amare). I think Al fits into that catagory too. Green on the other hand I think did more than people actually thought he would his rookie year.


What about Banks, Brown, Forte and the rest of the gang that turned out to studs in the league?

About a month ago I asked what the chances are of the Celtics landing a High School All-Star in Al one year and then another one in Green the following. I gotta rephrase the question now:

What are the chances that the Celtics have three High School All-Stars on their roster right now?

Very close to zero.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

MiNCED said:


> Ratliff for Raef is a great swap. Not only is it the extra year as Causeway has pointed out (although that is huge). Raef is a Center but rarely did the things a C was supposed to do. Whats the point in having a Center that camps on the perimeter all day? Ratliff is someone who can at least block some shots like a center is supposed to. Perk can learn more from Ratliff than he can from Raef.
> 
> And even though Raef is paid a ridiculous amount of money for the little things he does, he still found the time to whinge and critisize the coaching staff because he was benched (and rightly so). Who does he think he is?



The best way to Perk to learn is by playing instead of watching Raef and/or Theo. Either way they both would have been watching him this year as they're both a bunch of overpaid stiffs...now.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> The best way to Perk to learn is by playing instead of watching Raef and/or Theo. Either way they both would have been watching him this year as they're both a bunch of overpaid stiffs...now.


Learn from Ratliff in practice. Ratliff can give him some pointers or something. Its clear Perk will be playing more.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DWest Superstar said:


> It is also funny how people fail to see that Rudy Gay is the best player in this draft. And somehow think Roy or Foye are better than him, McHale and Nash also made a big mistake.


I agree with you here (and did the last time you said this). I think that when all is said and done Gay, Foye, & Shawne Williams will turn out to be the class of this draft. I like Roy, but the lack of an MCL in his reconstructed knee worries me. I think he'll turn out to be in the second tier of this class.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

The negativity is too much. Foye we were not getting. We got Telfair - better then any PG in the draft and the guy Danny wanted. We got rid of Raef and Dickau. We got Rondo and Ray and Theo. That's a very nice draft. Why people always need to look at the potential of other guys and not our upside makes no sense. Maybe Pitino was right about one thing and the Fellowship of the miserable crap. 

Nice draft Danny.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm happy with what we did but now I want a big trade to bring in a star vet to help Paul


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

MiNCED said:


> Learn from Ratliff in practice. Ratliff can give him some pointers or something. Its clear Perk will be playing more.



i agree with this as long as the team stays the way it is...which i hope it doesnt...if we trade for another star vet then i think they will be seeing equal minutes if not more for ratliff....ratliff is not "washed up" like some people think...he can still be a force and i do not believe he is here just to teach perk...i think hes going to paly a significant amount of minutes as long as we are contending for a spot in the playoffs


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Raef played plenty of minutes.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> I'm happy with what we did but now I want a big trade to bring in a star vet to help Paul


Who would you give up?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Who would you give up?




personally id give up Wally, jefferson, and one of telfair/rondo/west


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> I agree with you here (and did the last time you said this). I think that when all is said and done Gay, Foye, & Shawne Williams will turn out to be the class of this draft. I like Roy, but the lack of an MCL in his reconstructed knee worries me. I think he'll turn out to be in the second tier of this class.


I guarantee that Shawne Williams will not turn out to be close to the class of this draft. He doesn't have the fundamental skills, he doesn't have the athleticism, or the strength, that all the people on his **** praise him for. THe only thing he has is speed.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

How can he have speed and hops and lack "athleticism"? As when we refer to athleticism in a basketball player it's the speed and hops we're talking about. He's incredibly versatile, a la Boris Diaw, good handles, good passer, and has the same size & wingspan as Ty Thomas (though he lacks Thomas' freakish athleticism, he's far more skilled). Don't sell the kid short.


----------



## gruntbygod (Jun 21, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> What about Banks, Brown, Forte and the rest of the gang that turned out to studs in the league?
> 
> About a month ago I asked what the chances are of the Celtics landing a High School All-Star in Al one year and then another one in Green the following. I gotta rephrase the question now:
> 
> ...


While there are no guarentees Telfair wont turn out like Banks, Brown,and Forte, their is no gurentee he will either. What are the chances the Celtics have 3 HS Allstars on their roster, we will have to see how Telfair responds to playing for the Celtics before you can really awnser that. At the risk of sounding like an utter homer ill restate my opinion on Telfair, IMO people have written him off way too soon. He made and incredibly stupid decision to declare for the draft when he did, and his stock as a player has suffered for it. But think of tit this way,lets say for a second that the motives for the trade were actually to find a young true PG, and not to aquire chips for a trade, what other PG's in the draft were better options than Telfair?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

gruntbygod said:


> But think of tit this way,lets say for a second that the motives for the trade were actually to find a young true PG, and not to aquire chips for a trade, *what other PG's in the draft were better options than Telfair*?


none.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Xtaz please don't complain about Ainges moves 1 month after they have happened, it is annoying. Go root for the other 29 NBA teams in your sig.



You say this to me like i give a ****. i don't.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> personally id give up Wally, jefferson, and one of telfair/rondo/west


same here but take Rondo's name out


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> You say this to me like i give a ****. i don't.


Good to hear thta kiddo!


----------

